# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Правила хорошей ссоры

## Irina

*Правила хорошей ссоры*


Понимать супруга - серьезная и нелегкая работа. Для того, чтобы постигнуть своего мужа, не нужно заставить его пройти сотню психологических тестов, нужно просто научиться смотреть на ситуацию и его глазами. Да и на самого возлюбленного нужно видеть «без прикрас» - без мифов и стереотипов. «Мужчина должен быть внимательным и заботливым», «мужчина обязан содержать семью», «мужчина должен выполнять работу по хозяйству после полуслова», «женщина должна быть гордой» и пр. - эти мифы загубили не одну семью. На самом деле никто ничего НЕ должен. 


*Правило 1*
Лучшее средство уберечь посуду от битья, а брак от разладов - прерывать скандалы на корню. Как только начинаете чувствовать, что приближаетесь к «точке кипения», замолчите и хладнокровно подумайте, действительно ли случившееся - повод для выяснения отношений. Чем больше в вас злости и агрессии, тем сильнее нужно стиснуть зубы.

Еще одна ошибка - копить обиду. Супруг оставил грязную тарелку на столе. Один раз, другой, десятый... Вы покорно убираете её и моете - никакой реакции. И вдруг почему-то двадцать третий раз оказывается последней каплей - ни с того ни с сего внутри вас поднимается нешуточный ураган злости. «Я тебе что, уборщица???» «Обвиняемый» в шоке: он и не думал, что пустяшная тарелка - повод для такого негодования. Тон уже задан, и супругу ничего не остаётся, как защищаться, крича в ответ. Всего этого можно было бы избежать, если, почувствовав первый укол обиды, неряху попросить убрать за собой посуду в раковину.

*Правило 2*
Если конфликт затянулся и серьезного разговора уже не избежать, вести его нужно с умом. Для начала выберите подходящее время и место. Высказывать претензии сильно уставшему, опаздывающему на важную встречу или - бывает и так - пьяному мужу, по меньшей мере, не эффективно.

*Правило 3*
Обсуждать претензии нужно только в доброжелательной, спокойной и конструктивной форме. 

- Помните, что любой упрёк - сколь справедливым бы он не был, вызывает у человека желание защититься, возразить, доказать, что сказанное - неправда. Избегайте фраз типа «Ты что, не мог позвонить?». Выбирайте так называемые «Я-конструкции», например, «Милый, я ужасно волновалась, не знала, что случилось с тобой».

- Не «засоряйте эфир» высказываниями вроде «Ты никогда...», «Вечно ты...», «Вот ты всегда так делаешь...» Понятно, что «провинившийся» начнет оспаривать именно лишние слова «никогда», «вечно», «всегда», переводя суть спора в иное русло.

- Не используйте «пустые» фразы: «Да с тобой бесполезно разговаривать», «Ты эгоист», «Ты вообще ни на что не способен». Лучше побить посуду, чем говорить бессмысленные слова, о которых можно сильно пожалеть позже.

- Не подменяйте тему и цель разговора. Знаете ведь, как легко во время ссоры сваливать в одну кучу все мелкие обиды - и то, что супруг забыл поздравить вас с трехлетием со дня вашего первого поцелуя, и то, как забыл купить домой хлеб, и сгоревший во время грозы телевизор... Не отклоняйтесь от истинной проблемы ни на шаг.

- Не накаляйте обстановку, дайте собеседнику понять, что вы внимательно его слушаете. Старайтесь подойти к проблеме и с его точки зрения.

*Правило 4*
Не ввязывайте в скандал родителей и близких. Мамы-папы и ваши дети должны оставаться в стороне. Никогда не выясняйте отношения в присутствии третьих лиц.
Не рассказывайте о семейных неурядицах направо и налево. Бестолковые разговоры не решат ваших (!) проблем.

*Правило 5*
Будьте отходчивы и умейте мириться. Когда «шторм миновал», не храните суровое молчание. Лучше сделайте первым шаг: «Знаешь, что-то мы разошлись не на шутку... Мне очень неспокойно, когда мы в ссоре. Думаю, тебе тоже. Давай мириться?» Помните, что искреннее, а не формальное примирение укрепляет брак. После хорошей, правильно выстроенной ссоры люди начинают больше ценить свои отношения и реже находят поводы для скандалов.

----------

